

Walking Street View photographer in Venice, Italy, caught on window reflection - Lucadg
https://www.google.com/maps/@45.432128,12.320958,3a,75y,180.95h,69.5t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s99q1ucMxRXWhWdzGRoPv1g!2e0

======
duiker101
If you go one step back it's even better, but anyway, I am undecided if this
is an amazing job or a crazy one.

